# Claud Butler Olympic Super Coureur Project



## Gunk (12 Jun 2020)

Here is my latest, A very tatty Claud Butler Olympic (gas pipe frame) All the nice stuff has been removed (Brooks and Campag) good news is that I love the colour scheme and it fits me so my plan is to turn it in to a simple single speed pub bike.


----------



## midlife (12 Jun 2020)

Is it this ?


----------



## Gunk (12 Jun 2020)

midlife said:


> Is it this ?
> 
> View attachment 529433



looks like it, what year do you think it is?

I’m also now thinking of leaving it as a 5 speed.


----------



## Drago (12 Jun 2020)

Mid 70's?


----------



## midlife (12 Jun 2020)

Nice looking lugs, 60's? There's a thread on Retrobike with CB numbers. The wheels look a bit more modern. If the chainset is original the stamps on that could date it.


----------



## Gunk (13 Jun 2020)

So I've had a bit more thought overnight and have made the decision to sympathetically restore this. As it fits me, I'm probably going to keep it. I've wanted simple steel framed 5 or 10 speed vintage bike for a while now and I really love the colour scheme on this one, so I'm quite excited to see how it will come out.

The plan so far is to source the missing single shifter and rear mech (possibly Campag but I might use vintage Simplex or Shimano instead), I'm going to replace the wheelset and freewheel, the rims are beyond salvaging. The frame is in very good condition so I'll just deep clean and polish it. The mudguards will go in the bin as a couple of the mountings are broken. I'm also going to source a replacement Brooks leather saddle or equivalent. So zero profit on this one!!! 



midlife said:


> Nice looking lugs, 60's? There's a thread on Retrobike with CB numbers. The wheels look a bit more modern. If the chainset is original the stamps on that could date it.



I'm pretty sure it's all 100% original, the chainset is definitely the original.



Drago said:


> Mid 70's?



I think it's a bit earlier, late 60's very early 70's. My brother is mad about these bikes and sent me this original Advert. Mine looks as if it's the higher specification Super Coureur yours for £28 seven shillings and sixpence back then


----------



## midlife (13 Jun 2020)

The dinner plate behind the freewheel is more modern, not sure if the wheels would have been 40 spoke rear, 32 spoke front?


----------



## Gunk (13 Jun 2020)

midlife said:


> The dinner plate behind the freewheel is more modern, not sure if the wheels would have been 40 spoke rear, 32 spoke front?



you may well be right, it’s a very well used 40 year old bike so who knows what’s really original


----------



## Gunk (13 Jun 2020)

I’ve stripped it this morning, deep cleaned and cut back the frame and the colour is stunning! Although a bit scruffy it’s nice straight and rust free


----------



## midlife (13 Jun 2020)

Lovely looking flam finish


----------



## Gunk (13 Jun 2020)

Started on cleaning the components this afternoon.

Crankset, this took a lot of work but it’s now completely useable.

before












After











I also cleaned the headset, bottom bracket and the Weinmann cable hangers.


----------



## midlife (13 Jun 2020)

Nice. . not sure Nicklin chainsets had a date stamp.


----------



## Gunk (13 Jun 2020)

I've done some research this evening and it appears to be older than I thought, 1962.


----------



## ChrisEyles (13 Jun 2020)

Oooh, I like that a lot. Has the potential to come up really nicely, and given the quality of your builds, I'm sure it will!


----------



## Gunk (13 Jun 2020)

This evening I pinched the Brooks B17 off my Brompton, it's perfect for the CB, I wasn't completely convinced with it on the Brompton as the standard saddle is so good, so makes sense to swap it over.

Had to stick it on, stand back and admire!


----------



## Gunk (14 Jun 2020)

Day off today, but managed to pop down to Decathlon to buy all the inner and outer cables, I also bought these off eBay which should work well (I’m a big Sun Tour fan, the quality is exceptional) they’re from the 1970’s but will still suit the bike. I also found a brand new correct seat post in my box of bits which I bought in error for another project which was nice little bonus.


----------



## Gunk (15 Jun 2020)

I popped into my LBS Warlands this morning to buy the ball bearings for the headset and BB. They also managed to find a sliding and fixed bridge to repair the original Bluemels “Lightweight” mudguards.






I firstly cleaned them up, drilled out the rivets for the broken fixed bridge and drilled a couple of additional holes in the new bridge.











I riveted the new bridge on and fitted the replacement sliding bridge, I also fitted a Brompton mudflap I had spare, polished them up with “back to black” polish and for 60 year old mudguards they look really good, especially as I was going to chuck them away. Total costs £3.00!


----------



## Gunk (16 Jun 2020)

I made some good progress this morning, for some reason stripping and rebuilding the brakes is always one of my favourite jobs, the results are just so rewarding.

Firstly I stripped and cleaned the levers






They were covered in glue, I’m guessing this was to attach the hoods which crumbled away. One lever was tight and the other was super loose, I adjusted the width of the lever pivot point and now both work nice and smoothly with minimal play. I’ve ordered some new hoods but I may just fit them without.

I then moved on to the calipers which were in a shocking state, I doubt in 60 years they’ve ever been apart.






I stripped and cleaned them up with wire wool and WD40, I also polished the arms with Autosol.






Each lever took about half an hour and each caliper took about an hour and half but it was well worth the effort. These early Weinmann brakes are beautiful.






I had to do a cheeky trial fit, the polished ally looks fantastic against the metallic orange paintwork.






Next job is to start building the frameset up. The costs are rising rapidly, this is a labour of love as the end bill will be far more than its worth, but I’ve been after a vintage road bike for about a year now and this one is so nice it deserves to be done right.


----------



## Teamfixed (16 Jun 2020)

That's nice. My first bike was a CB, 531 forks, five speed, Weinmann centre pulls, Simplex gears probably.


----------



## avecReynolds531 (17 Jun 2020)

Thanks for the thread - great work and a lovely old bike.


----------



## Gunk (17 Jun 2020)

avecReynolds531 said:


> Thanks for the thread - great work and a lovely old bike.



Pleasure, I hope you enjoyed all the rebuilds, I've loved doing them and it's kept me sane whilst on furlough, however I've decided this will be last one this year (I'm back to work in July)


----------



## Drago (17 Jun 2020)

Fandabbidozi! I'm partial to the old CB stuff, and prices are starting to rise so you got on board at the right time. That's going to be a gem when it's done.

Coincidentally, mine is now undergoing a full restoration. I've finally given in and decided that the paint is so badly damaged that it's stepped well beyond the threshold of mere patina and well into "simply knackered" territory, so it's being redone. I'm keeping it under wraps until its done, mainly because I forgot to take any photos as I went along 🤦


----------



## Gunk (17 Jun 2020)

The Sun Tour VX rear mech arrived today, it was what I was expected for only a tenner. These can fetch up to £40 in good condition and most are missing the mech hanger which I need, so an hour and half restoring it wasn’t the end of the world. I’ve used these VX mechs before, and they are typical Japanese Engineering, beautifully made and robust, and not silly money.


----------



## EltonFrog (17 Jun 2020)

Ain't you finished that yet?


----------



## Gunk (17 Jun 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> Ain't you finished that yet?



I’m a bit slow with this one Carl, I still need a wheelset so it’ll be a couple of weeks.


----------



## Gunk (17 Jun 2020)

This has just arrived, for once it’s ready to bolt on without any work.


----------



## avecReynolds531 (17 Jun 2020)

Gunk said:


> The Sun Tour VX rear mech arrived today, it was what I was expected for only a tenner. These can fetch up to £40 in good condition and most are missing the mech hanger which I need, so an hour and half restoring it wasn’t the end of the world. I’ve used these VX mechs before, and they are typical Japanese Engineering, beautifully made and robust, and not silly money.
> 
> View attachment 530519
> 
> ...


+1
Totally agree. That VX looks beautiful.

I'm a big fan of the Suntour V and Cyclone series. Frank Berto wrote: 'From 1970 to about 1984, buyers could select from hundreds of derailleurs. SunTour's rear derailleurs were the best shifting and the best value on the market.'


----------



## Gunk (19 Jun 2020)

Now all the hard work and elbow greasing has finished, my favourite part, the rebuild.

So this morning I built up the headset and BB with ball bearings, both spin beautifully with no play. The hoods arrived so I fitted the bars, I also fitted the seat ,stem, crankset, rear mech and lever plus fitted the gear cable. It's now looking like a bike!


----------



## EltonFrog (19 Jun 2020)

Gunk said:


> Now all the hard work and elbow greasing has finished, my favourite part, the rebuild.
> 
> So this morning I built up the headset and BB with ball bearings, both spin beautifully with no play. The hoods arrived so I fitted the bars, I also fitted the seat ,stem, crankset, rear mech and lever plus fitted the gear cable. It's now looking like a bike!
> 
> ...


Looking FAB, the saddle looks lovely.


----------



## Gunk (19 Jun 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> Looking FAB, the saddle looks lovely.



It was originally for my Brompton, but it looks perfect on the CB, just the right amount of patina.


----------



## EltonFrog (19 Jun 2020)

Gunk said:


> It was originally for my Brompton, but it looks perfect on the CB, just the right amount of patina.


Had a saddle like that on my Tour de France, most comfortable saddle I've ever had. Should have kept it.


----------



## Gunk (19 Jun 2020)

My NOS Bluemels spares arrived this afternoon, I replaced all the stay bolts and fitted the small rubber end bungs. Considering I was going to throw these away, for a tenner of expenditure I’m really pleased with them.


----------



## Gunk (19 Jun 2020)

This turned up this evening.






It wasn't cheap but is perfect for the bike and has just the right amount of patina to look as if it's been on for years, really pleased with it, exactly the look I'm after!






Had to trial fit a pannier, it will be perfect for running local errands. or commuting.


----------



## Gunk (19 Jun 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> Had a saddle like that on my Tour de France, most comfortable saddle I've ever had. Should have kept it.



I've just read your Tour de France thread, really nice restoration, do you still have the bike?


----------



## EltonFrog (19 Jun 2020)

Gunk said:


> I've just read your Tour de France thread, really nice restoration, do you still have the bike?


I thought you’d see that thread before.

I sold the TdeF to a collector from the Benson Vintage Cycle club. I made a small loss on it.


----------



## Gunk (19 Jun 2020)

Have you got anything on the go at the moment?


----------



## EltonFrog (20 Jun 2020)

Gunk said:


> Have you got anything on the go at the moment?


No, I don’t really go looking for anything, if something turns up I’ll have a go, but I’m not that fussed.


----------



## Gunk (20 Jun 2020)

I just sorted out some small jobs this morning. Firstly the replacement frame lug bolts arrived.






I then tackled the brake cables, I fitted new inner and outer cables, set them up and they work beautifully. (the strips of rubber, cable tied to the handlebars are to stop the bars hitting the frame)






Finally I fitted the original pedals which I'd stripped and restored.


----------



## Gunk (21 Jun 2020)

Picked these up today. Off a 1979 Claud Butler, steel rims, atom hubs and the correct width for the dropouts plus a nice Regina 5 speed freewheel. For 40 years old they're mint. chap I bought them off had owned the bike from new and had almost never used it. The Michelin tyres that came with the bike had loads of miles left in them so I reused them.


----------



## Gunk (21 Jun 2020)

Next was to set the brakes up which took much longer than I anticipated, the brake blocks I bought were far too wide so I took a hacksaw to them! 












So finally after lots of cursing and swearing, they work a treat, the 60 year old quick release system (which I've never seen before) also works perfectly.

Next the chain, no dramas, I'm sick of cheap Ebay chains so I bought a decent Sram PC850 it was the perfect length and came with a quick link. A quick tweak of the adjustment screws and the rear Sun Tour worked perfectly. the only fly in the ointment was that the friction shifter keeps undoing itself, it may be contaminated with grease, but for now I've put a dab of quick release Loctite on the end of the securing bolt, I'll see if that fixes it, if not it'll have to stripped.


----------



## Gunk (21 Jun 2020)

So finally a quick shakedown around the close. Seat was loose so were the handlebars. So I tightened everything up and also adjusted the mudguards, and it's really nice, it rides, it changes gear and stops perfectly. apart from the very narrow bars which will take some getting used to the riding position is perfect for me.











Final job is the bar tape, I resisted fitting the perforated brown tape that I already have, I think it will look a bit too contrived, so I'm going with perforated black which match the mudguards.

So nearly done, total costs, almost £300  so more than it's worth, but this was never about profit or money, I just did it for me, I loved the frame, and felt it was worth restoring properly and keeping as an occasional garage queen!


----------



## Gunk (22 Jun 2020)

Bar tape on this afternoon so now all finished.

Total cost of bike plus the restoration (about 30 hours) is just under £300.


----------



## avecReynolds531 (22 Jun 2020)

Gunk said:


> Bar tape on this afternoon so now all finished.
> 
> Total cost of bike plus the restoration (about 30 hours) is just under £300.
> 
> ...


Looks great: beautiful colour scheme & head badge. Many happy hours ahead with this bike


----------



## Gunk (22 Jun 2020)

First little ride out, it’s lovely!


----------



## Drago (22 Jun 2020)

That's come up well. I like it, a genuine careworn patina rather than out and out knackered like mine had become.


----------



## Gunk (22 Jun 2020)

Drago said:


> That's come up well. I like it, a genuine careworn patina rather than out and out knackered like mine had become.



I prefer it to look as if it's the original bike that has been loved and cherished rather than a over shiny restoration which is almost too good ride. I now fully intend to ride and enjoy mine.


----------



## uphillstruggler (22 Jun 2020)

the colour of the frame is lovely, it definitely deserves its day in the sun!

congrats on a job well done


----------



## Gunk (22 Jun 2020)

I managed to get out for a longer test ride this afternoon, about 6 miles. The five speed gearing is very low, perfect for where I live here in Oxford as it's pretty flat but I wouldn't want to do a serious climb on it. It rides really well, super-smooth, very comfortable and quiet, it's also much faster than I thought it would be. I'm not keen on the pedals though, they seem a bit too narrow so I might change them at a later date.







Just a few things needed addressing when I got back, I wasn't happy with the front brakes so I swapped the blocks for an older set I already had and that seems to have improved them. It was also a bit reluctant to shift into 5th but a tweak on the adjustment screw has easily sorted that out. I was also pleased that my Loctite trick on the friction shifter seems to have worked, it hasn't come loose all day. I also cut down the rear mudguard stays as they stuck out with the replacement fixed bridge, a cable cutter trimmed them down.


----------



## Nigelnightmare (22 Jun 2020)

Gunk said:


> Final job is the bar tape, I resisted fitting the perforated brown tape that I already have, I think it will look a bit too contrived, so I'm going with perforated black which match the mudguards.


As we can see the Borg were correct and resistance is indeed futile, as in the very next post the picture shows the bar tape fitted...…..




…….The lovely *BROWN PERFORATED* bar tape.

I think it suits it.

Gorgeous looking bike, well done.


----------



## Gunk (22 Jun 2020)

Thanks Nigel


----------



## Gunk (22 Jun 2020)

Nigelnightmare said:


> As we can see the Borg were correct and resistance is indeed futile, as in the very next post the picture shows the bar tape fitted...…..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The bar tape is some cheap and nasty eBay stuff I had in the garage. It doesn’t stretch enough and feels like an old vinyl sofa, so it’s just temporary. I’ve ordered some Selcof Eolo Bar Tape again in dark Brown. It’s also perforated but is much nicer quality and as it stretches I’ll get a much better finish.

I forgot to post before and after photos

Before.






And after.


----------



## AndyRM (23 Jun 2020)

Very nice, as usual!


----------



## Gunk (23 Jun 2020)

AndyRM said:


> Very nice, as usual!



thanks @AndyRM, very kind of you to say so. I just enjoy the process.


----------



## Gunk (23 Jun 2020)

Another very pleasant shake down ride today, I clipped on a pannier and rode down to Halfords to collect some gas for the barbecue.

A nice old boy stopped to admire it, he had bought one new in the early 1960’s.






I stopped for a quick photo opportunity on the way home.






Once home back on the stand, I let about 10psi out of the tyres just to soften the ride, I trued both wheels and dropped the seat about a cm.


----------



## DCBassman (23 Jun 2020)

lovely bike.


----------



## Gunk (23 Jun 2020)

DCBassman said:


> lovely bike.



Thanks DC, it reminds me of what cycling used to be like. It's bit like owning an old MGB. you wouldn't want to use it every day but it's just nice to get it out now and again and enjoy it, plus you get a unique pleasure riding something you built yourself. I've been looking for a nice vintage bike for a while now, so after all the hard work, I now just intend to enjoy the ownership experience.


----------



## DCBassman (23 Jun 2020)

Gunk said:


> Thanks DC, it reminds me of what cycling used to be like. It's bit like owning an old MGB. you wouldn't want to use it every day but it's just nice to get it out now and again and enjoy it, plus you get a unique pleasure riding something you built yourself. I've been looking for a nice vintage bike for a while now, so after all the hard work, I now just intend to enjoy the ownership experience.


I know a little of this pleasure, because I generally mod my bikes out of all recognition!


----------



## Gunk (24 Jun 2020)

Had a nice stroke of luck last night, the seller emailed me to say that they had found the original Campag Gran Sport mech and shifter (they removed it as they didn't know if the bike would end up being scrapped) anyway I'm collecting it on Friday. If it's serviceable I'll reunite it with the bike.


----------



## Gunk (25 Jun 2020)

Replacement bar tape arrived from Planet X this morning.






It's a much better product and looks and feels so much better.


----------



## 12boy (25 Jun 2020)

You really are an artist, Gunk. Very impressive. I read the adverts and wonder what is "chrome steel "? You said it was gas pipe but I would have to wonder. What do you do to clean and polish the frame? It looks amazing.


----------



## Gunk (25 Jun 2020)

12boy said:


> You really are an artist, Gunk. Very impressive. I read the adverts and wonder what is "chrome steel "? You said it was gas pipe but I would have to wonder. What do you do to clean and polish the frame? It looks amazing.



I just use fine wire wool and WD40 or white spirit, I don’t rub too hard. I then just use cutting polish.

I wasn’t happy with the bar tape, too many creases and too much bar showing, so off it came and second attempt is much better. I’m happy now!


----------



## Gunk (25 Jun 2020)

I’m also doing it a disservice calling it gas pipe, these early Holdsworth built CB’s were a nice lightweight butted frame, not branded 531 but just as light.

“chrome” steel frame is Chrome Moly.

https://www.metalsupermarkets.com/what-is-chromoly/


----------



## 12boy (25 Jun 2020)

I like chromo muchly. Too nice a frame for crap steel. Ever tried finishing off bar tape with twine and shellac? Shellacked cloth tape and twine lasts a long time and when it becomes worn a little fresh coat makes it like new.


----------



## Gunk (25 Jun 2020)

12boy said:


> I like chromo muchly. Too nice a frame for crap steel. Ever tried finishing off bar tape with twine and shellac? Shellacked cloth tape and twine lasts a long time and when it becomes worn a little fresh coat makes it like new.



I have looked at cloth, but quite like the perforated vinyl, I know it's not quite period correct but it's only bar tape!


----------



## midlife (25 Jun 2020)

Looking a million dollars  I know it's only a small thing but it's convention to have the saddle clamp around the other way


----------



## Gunk (25 Jun 2020)

I've just checked it and the bolt must have always been that side, as the frame is all scratched around it, and virtually unmarked the other side.


----------



## Gunk (25 Jun 2020)

Just realised what you meant.

order has been restored


----------



## Gunk (26 Jun 2020)

Collected these this morning, they’re in really good condition, just need a good clean.


----------



## 12boy (26 Jun 2020)

Is it my imagination or are the jockey wheels worn toothless? I know those parts will be like new when done.


----------



## Gunk (26 Jun 2020)

12boy said:


> Is it my imagination or are the jockey wheels worn toothless? I know those parts will be like new when done.



this is how they are, they have a steel rim and ball bearings.

All cleaned up and ready to fit.


----------



## 12boy (26 Jun 2020)

Very nice...


----------



## midlife (26 Jun 2020)

Saddle clip much more streamlined  Nice looking mech and shifter 

The mech has a couple of spring settings IIRC, might want to pick the tightest if it's a few years old. Early campag shifters were notorious for having extremely tight nipple housings, Small amount of wet and dry on the cable nipple might be needed.


----------



## Gunk (26 Jun 2020)

So off with the SunTour mech and shifter and split the chain again and out with the rear wheel. I had to shorten the chain by about 4 links but it all came together well, I couldn't work out why the cable kept slipping out of the clamp and then I realised that the clamp enables the cable to be wrapped around it, it does like some tension on the cable to work effectively, but with some fiddling with the stop screws and cable tension I've got it working a treat, I can't believe how well it shifts for a design that dates back 70 years. Mine is a 1963 version (no cable adjuster) which possibly means that although the frame is dated 1962 the bike was built up the following year.











So a short test ride in 30c heat  but it performed faultlessly, not quite as smooth as the Suntour mech I removed, but not far off and it's really nice to have the original equipment back on the bike. It just makes it feel that bit more special.

I thought the concrete sheep would make a good photo opportunity!


----------



## avecReynolds531 (26 Jun 2020)

Gunk said:


> it's really nice to have the original equipment back on the bike. It just makes it feel that bit more special.


Inspiring thread & brilliant work getting the Campagnolo gears back to that condition, and back with the Claud Butler


----------



## Gunk (26 Jun 2020)

Thanks @avecReynolds531


----------



## midlife (26 Jun 2020)

Yep, frames could be waiting to be sold in the shop for a while. It was my job at the bike shop I worked at to polish the frames on show. Which I did for years on end. Used to like to polish the all chrome carlton flyer but after a few years of hanging up the boss decided it wouldn't sell and I built it into a bike for him.

The oddest was a Titanium Speedwell frame. Always seemed warm and funny to touch compared to steel. Never sold so I think was returned (sale or return).

Good job on the gears


----------



## Gunk (30 Jun 2020)

This arrived this morning, it's period correct, but was probably not fitted to the frame originally. I know it's a bit of vanity, but I like it!


----------



## midlife (30 Jun 2020)

Smart, raised lettering too


----------



## Gunk (5 Jul 2020)

One thing I'm not entirely happy with is the used wheelset I bought. The rear has a nasty buckle in the rim, and in hindsight I should have repaired the originals instead, however, sadly the rear hub is scrap anyway as the old knackered freewheel refuses to budge, so I've stripped and rebuilt the rusty front wheel which came up much better than I anticipated.











and my plan is to fit the original Dunlop "special lightweight" rear rim to the newer rear atom hub. So I will have reused the hub, spokes and Regina freewheel and I'll sell the front wheel, which is in really nice condition, so all is not lost!


----------

